# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [ STRUTS ][ JSP ][ ArrayList] un lien pour trier

## LoulouFifi

Salut,

J'ai une page JSP qui m'affiche un tableau de Clients
(avec plusieurs colonnes exemple : l'id, le nom, prnom, adresse, ville...etc) 
Je rcupre a de ma base de donnes au pralable dans ma classe Action qui me stocke chaque enregistrement dans un objet de type  Client ( l'image de ma table) et apres tout les objets Client je les mets dans une ArrayList que j'itre avec <logic:iterate> dans ma page jsp...

Ce que je voudrais faire c'est pouvoir trier ma page jsp par le nom ou le prnom par exemple...

Mais comment je fais ca? comment je peux trier mon ArrayList ?
je sais pas comment m'y prendre...si qq'un l'a deja fait est ce qu'il peut m'envoyer un exemple de code...

merci ca m'aiderait bcp...

----------


## RanDomX

si tu fais en sorte que ton objet Client implemente Comparable ou Comparator , c faisable.

Il te suffira ensuite ds une action de faire un sort sur ta collection...

Sinon tu as toujours la possiblit ds une action de recreer une List en precisant quel info sert de cl de trie, ensuite tu remplcae puremenat et simplement ta List par la nouvelle et c jou...


@+

----------


## lfournial

Salut,

Pour grer l'affichage de liste, le tri sur les colonne et la pagination, il existe l'api DisplayTag.

 http://displaytag.sourceforge.net/

Tu devrais jeter un coup d'oeil

Bye

----------


## lfournial

url : http://displaytag.sourceforge.net/

----------


## lfournial

Si tu va dans live exemple en haut  gauche du trouvera des exemples d'utilisation. c vraiment sympa !

bye

----------


## knotty

displaytag est sympa, mais apres avoir essaye de l'utiliser, j'ai trouve tres incomplet. Tu bloques tres vite.

C'est vrai que dans ton cas, ca aiderait bien.

Sinon, il existe des collections triees, genre SortedSet.
C'est absolument ce que tu dois utiliser a la place d'un ArrayList si tu veux trier une collection.

Bon courage.

----------


## hamed

Petit remerciement  a Loic_01: j'errais sur le forum tel un fantome, et je decouvre ce post qui m'ameme a cette librairie de tag.
Je la trouve excellente, d'une violente simplicit et efficacit.
Si vous avez encore des petits secrets comme a faut plus me les cacher !

----------


## LoulouFifi

Merci pour votre aide
Finalement j'ai implmenter l'interface Comparable a ma classe avec la mthode compareTo
et apres avec ma List d'objet
je fais un Collections.sort(maListe)

et ca y est c'est tri!!!

Merci encore...

Sinon j'ai regard avec le <display:tag>
mais j'ose pas trop l'utiliser je dveloppe en struts et je trouve que j'ai bien assez de tag comme ca alors je veux pas encore non plus en rajouter deja que je maitrise pas encore tres bien tous les tags de Struts...

Merci!

Louise

----------

